# [SVG] editierbare textArea in use



## mtun (31. März 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte in einer svg-Grafik eine Texteingabe machen.
das geht:

```
<textArea  editable="simple" >
	Eingaben hier möglich
</textArea>
```
das nicht:

```
<defs>
	<symbol id="io">
		<textArea  editable="simple" >
			Eingaben hier nicht möglich
		</textArea>
 	</symbol>
</defs>
<use xlink:href="#io" />
```
weiß jemand, wie das möglich wird?


----------

